# Do you ever celebrate composer birthdays?



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm wondering if any of you celebrate the birthdays of classical composers. If so, what do you do? Do you listen to their music for several hours that day? Do you make a composer-themed cake or anything like that? 

Even if you think that it's silly to celebrate composers' birthdays, feel free to share your opinions on that as well!

This topic occurred to me because Beethoven's birthday is coming up on Dec. 16, and I'll be getting together with several friends to play through some of his pieces. I'll probably make a cake for the occasion. Maybe I'll even serve some of his favorite foods, like pasta with parmesan cheese or bread soup (not sure how to make that one, though...) :lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

To tell the truth, I'm oblivious to composer birthdays almost as much as my own.

But it is a nice idea what you will be doing, Bettina.

I notice folks posting on current listening tend to celebrate composer birthdays by listening to the "celebrant's" music all day.

I believe Vaneyes has a thread mentioning all the composer birthdays in real time.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

No, I don't. I rather celebrate on their day of death. Just like we did for Mozart several days ago.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I generally do not. If I needed inspiration for what to listen to, I might check the calendar, but so far, I have plenty of ideas about what I want to listen to.


----------



## Francis Poulenc (Nov 6, 2016)

Where did you find these friends? If I told my friends I wanted them to come over to eat a Beethoven-themed cake and eat Beethoven's favourite foods they would look at me as if I were insane.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Francis Poulenc said:


> Where did you find these friends? If I told my friends I wanted them to come over to eat a Beethoven-themed cake and eat Beethoven's favourite foods they would look at me as if I were insane.


Several of my friends are musicology professors whose research focuses on Beethoven and other 18th/19th century composers. It's fun for us to balance out our serious research with a zany celebration. :lol:

However, we won't spend all day gorging ourselves on cake and pasta.  We'll spend a lot of time reading through, and analyzing, some of Beethoven's chamber works. The Beethoven-themed foods are for the breaks, when we get tired of doing Schenkerian analysis!


----------



## Retrograde Inversion (Nov 27, 2016)

Good grief... ...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

bharbeke said:


> I generally do not. If I needed inspiration for what to listen to, I might check the calendar, but so far, I have plenty of ideas about what I want to listen to.


Pretty much like you. I listen to what I want to listen to whenever I want to listen to it.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Francis Poulenc said:


> Where did you find these friends? If I told my friends I wanted them to come over to eat a Beethoven-themed cake and eat Beethoven's favourite foods they would look at me as if I were insane.


If I told my friends that there was free food on offer some of them would be over like a shot.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Bettina said:


> I'm wondering if any of you celebrate the birthdays of classical composers. If so, what do you do? Do you listen to their music for several hours that day? Do you make a composer-themed cake or anything like that?
> 
> Even if you think that it's silly to celebrate composers' birthdays, feel free to share your opinions on that as well!
> 
> This topic occurred to me because Beethoven's birthday is coming up on Dec. 16, and I'll be getting together with several friends to play through some of his pieces. I'll probably make a cake for the occasion. Maybe I'll even serve some of his favorite foods, like pasta with parmesan cheese or bread soup (not sure how to make that one, though...) :lol:


Love the idea. Never thought of that. I do wish them Happy Birthday on social media. Maybe I will do more now!


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Hector Berlioz' birthday today!

Also my wife's birthday. I think we'll celebrate the latter...


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

I don't care for it. Why should I?


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

The only composer whose birthday I routinely celebrate is Keiron Anderson [http://www.keironanderson.co.uk/index.php].

Because he's my brother-in-law and it's a good excuse for a couple of beers.

Correction: We also celebrate Beethoven's birthday because it's also Mrs Pat's. And there the resemblance ends.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Waiting for Beethoven to respond with some choice ****, I mean....expletives.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Razumovskymas said:


> I don't care for it. Why should I?


One reason why I do care is that it sometimes motivates me to explore more biographical details about various composers. Of course, I often do that sort of exploration anyway, even when there's no birthday involved.

I have a long list of all the composer-themed books (biographical and analytical) that I would like to read. So many books, so little time! Birthdays often give me a useful structure for planning which book to tackle next. Just one possible source of motivation among many.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> One reason why I do care is that it sometimes motivates me to explore more biographical details about various composers. Of course, I often do that sort of exploration anyway, even when there's no birthday involved.
> 
> I have a long list of all the composer-themed books (biographical and analytical) that I would like to read. So many books, so little time! Birthdays often give me a useful structure for planning which book to tackle next. Just one possible source of motivation among many.


I care that YOU care, Bettina. You will have a great time, I'm sure.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

I always forget my spouse's birthday, let alone celebrate a composer's.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

^^^^How romantic.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Several years ago we celebrated Bruckner's birthday, listening to his music (we ended with complete video of B4 Wand performance in Lubeck Dom). Wine, plenty of food and a birthday cake! Dear ol' Anton would have approved it.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Richard8655 said:


> I always forget my spouse's birthday, let alone celebrate a composer's.


And you still live to tell the story? Whoa... your wife is an angel!


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Richard8655 said:


> I always forget my spouse's birthday, let alone celebrate a composer's.


Good thing that you're an equal-opportunity forgetter! :lol: She might be mad if you remembered a composer's birthday but forgot about hers.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Azol said:


> And you still live to tell the story? Whoa... your wife is an angel!


Ya, I think my behavior is tolerated with a lot of patience. But shame on me. I like your Bruckner celebration... very nice.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

Bettina said:


> One reason why I do care is that it sometimes motivates me to explore more biographical details about various composers. Of course, I often do that sort of exploration anyway, even when there's no birthday involved.
> 
> I have a long list of all the composer-themed books (biographical and analytical) that I would like to read. So many books, so little time! Birthdays often give me a useful structure for planning which book to tackle next. Just one possible source of motivation among many.


Ok, in that case it's allowed ;-)


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Bettina said:


> Good thing that you're an equal-opportunity forgetter! :lol: She might be mad if you remembered a composer's birthday but forgot about hers.


For sure, big trouble remembering a composer's over spouse's. This thread has also prompted more personal responsibility!


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Azol said:


> Several years ago we celebrated Bruckner's birthday, listening to his music (we ended with complete video of B4 Wand performance in Lubeck Dom). Wine, plenty of food and a birthday cake! Dear ol' Anton would have approved it.


Sounds like a lovely celebration! I like the idea of watching a video of a performance to celebrate a composer's birthday. Yet another idea to incorporate into my composer birthday bashes...


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Bettina said:


> Sounds like a lovely celebration! I like the idea of watching a video of a performance to celebrate a composer's birthday. Yet another idea to incorporate into my composer birthday bashes...


The best thing was that we began celebration with this:


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Azol said:


> The best thing was that we began celebration with this:


I love it! Happy Birthday in the style of a Bruckner symphony! What a great moment at 1:02 when the orchestra proclaims the main theme in a grand symphonic fashion.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Dr Johnson said:


> If I told my friends that there was free food on offer some of them would be over like a shot.


I love the free...uhh...Beethoven. I'll be right over!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Azol said:


> The best thing was that we began celebration with this:


You are a genius, thanks for posting!


----------



## Myriadi (Mar 6, 2016)

Satie's and Prokofiev's birthdays coincide with those of my uncle and my wife's cousin, respectively, so we always remember those. I don't think I've ever been in the mood to listen to either of them specifically on those days, and it doesn't feel right to listen to some music simply because it's the composer's birthday.

I do know one person who celebrates their favorite composers' birthdays every year by listening to at least two works, and also another person who celebrates I think _most_ famous composers' birthdays! Also by listening to their works, usually something particularly well-known. I imagine they have an app to help them remember, although we're not close friends, and I've never asked.


----------



## Valjuan (Dec 9, 2016)

Honestly, yes. Yes I do. For one composer and that is Beethoven. I listen to his music all day, watch movies involved with him (Immortal Beloved, Copying Beethoven, documentaries too) and read through a bunch of his music. It's a personal Beethoven extravaganza!


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Valjuan said:


> Honestly, ye. Yes I do. For one composer and that is Beethoven. I listen to his music all day, watch movies involved with him (Immortal Beloved, Copying Beethoven, documentaries too) and read through a bunch of his music. It's a personal Beethoven extravaganza!


Those are all very nice ways to celebrate Beethoven's birthday. I'm glad that I'm not the only TC member who is planning a Beethoven fest for Dec. 16!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Now I feel guilty.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

hpowders said:


> Now I feel guilty.


No need to feel guilty.  Beethoven himself probably didn't celebrate his own birthday. He wouldn't have wanted to interrupt his work to blow out a bunch of candles on a cake. :lol:

I suspect that my friends and I are the odd ones out, with our plans for an extravagant celebration! :lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> No need to feel guilty.  Beethoven himself probably didn't celebrate his own birthday. He wouldn't have wanted to interrupt his work to blow out a bunch of candles on a cake. :lol:
> 
> I suspect that my friends and I are the odd ones out, with our plans for an extravagant celebration! :lol:


Who would even come to a Beethoven blowing? After all, Listerine hadn't even been invented yet.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I celebrated Wagner's bicentennial three years ago, in May 2013, with champagne and bratwurst (quite in the spirit of Bayreuth) and a congratulations thread on TC http://www.talkclassical.com/25670-wagnerian-raises-toast.html . And in autumn of the same year I went on a tour of Bayreuth itself. Apart from that - no, not really.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SiegendesLicht said:


> I celebrated Wagner's bicentennial three years ago, in May 2013, with champagne and bratwurst (quite in the spirit of Bayreuth) and a congratulations thread on TC http://www.talkclassical.com/25670-wagnerian-raises-toast.html . And in autumn of the same year I went on a tour of Bayreuth itself. Apart from that - no, not really.


Seems very appropriate to me.


----------



## quietfire (Mar 13, 2017)

No, but this is a good idea.

Might do that from now on haha. I think I would enjoy celebrating J S Bach's birthday more than mine.

Holy crap! It's tomorrow!


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

quietfire said:


> No, but this is a good idea.
> 
> Might do that from now on haha. I think I would enjoy celebrating J S Bach's birthday more than mine.
> 
> Holy crap! It's tomorrow!


I had thought that Bach's birthday was on March 21, but I did a google search and it looks like you might be right. I'm confused about this - there's a great deal of debate about the actual date and now I don't know what to think! Here's an article about it: http://www.classicalmpr.org/blog/cl.../the-curiously-elusive-date-of-bachs-birthday


----------



## quietfire (Mar 13, 2017)

Bettina said:


> I had thought that Bach's birthday was on March 21, but I did a google search and it looks like you might be right. I'm confused about this - it looks like there's a whole debate about the actual date and now I don't know what to think! Here's an article about it: http://www.classicalmpr.org/blog/cl.../the-curiously-elusive-date-of-bachs-birthday


I think March 31 is his birthday if the calendar conventions now were carried over in his days.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

quietfire said:


> I think March 31 is his birthday if the calendar conventions now were carried over in his days.


Oh, OK, that makes sense. That's good news, because I didn't have time to celebrate on the earlier date of March 21. I'm glad that I have a second chance to celebrate Bach's birthday on March 31 (which in my time zone is actually the day after tomorrow). I'll start practicing some fugues in preparation for the big day!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bettina said:


> I had thought that Bach's birthday was on March 21, but I did a google search and it looks like you might be right. I'm confused about this - there's a great deal of debate about the actual date and now I don't know what to think! Here's an article about it: http://www.classicalmpr.org/blog/cl.../the-curiously-elusive-date-of-bachs-birthday


I did put him also on that day in the birthday list, two members P.M me that I forgot Bach on that day oh, well later on more Bach.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> I had thought that Bach's birthday was on March 21, but I did a google search and it looks like you might be right. I'm confused about this - there's a great deal of debate about the actual date and now I don't know what to think! Here's an article about it: http://www.classicalmpr.org/blog/cl.../the-curiously-elusive-date-of-bachs-birthday


It's okay if you miss it. His birthday will be Bach next year.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Tomorrow is Haydn's birthday -- March 31st. On that day for the past couple of decades I've been listening to the Haydn Symphony (by number) that matches my age. I'm hoping to get to 107 and start over again. But that is one composer birthday I celebrate religiously. March 31, by the way, is a great day on which to be born. I know.

As for other composers .... I must admit that for a couple of decades I've spent my December 16ths, January 27ths, and March 21sts indulging primarily in the music of, respectively, Beethoven, Mozart, and Bach. I respect these guys highly, so it's the least I can do.

If I happen to learn that some other composer has a birthday on such and such a day, I tend to program something by him/her to listen to. Not religiously, but just out of respect for the musical art. Hey ... I have to listen to something!

If it's true that Bach was also born on March 31st, I'm doubly pleased. But then I'll have to split my listening between two masters. Still, were I to learn that that is also Mozart's and Beethoven's birthday, I couldn't be happier.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Good! I will play some Haydn Paris Symphonies....gardener's choice!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

No. I can't be bothered to remember anyone's birthday except my mother's and my sister's. One year I forgot my own birthday until my mother called me up and sang that song. And just when I thought I was still 65. Drat.


----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

SONNET CLV said:


> Tomorrow is Haydn's birthday -- March 31st. On that day for the past couple of decades I've been listening to the Haydn Symphony (by number) that matches my age. I'm hoping to get to 107 and start over again. But that is one composer birthday I celebrate religiously. March 31, by the way, is a great day on which to be born. I know.


Wow, now that's a neat idea! I just listened to Haydn's Military Symphony, but I'm nowhere near 100... :lol:


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

I always remember and celebrate Chopin's birthday and also the anniversary of his death. 
One year I managed to be in Paris on his birthday and put flowers of his grave. I wasn't the only person doing that, and it was lovely to meet other passionate admirers of our beloved Fryderyk. 
The International Chopin Competition in Warsaw always pauses on the anniversary of his passing and instead, we go to the church where his heart is interred for a performance of the Mozart Requiem. It was played, at his request, at his funeral in La Madeleine, and I think it's a beautiful way of honoring him.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Whenever possible I like to honor a composers birthday by playing one of their pieces for organ as a prelude or postlude on a given Sunday morning in church.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Krummhorn said:


> Whenever possible I like to honor a composers birthday by playing one of their pieces for organ as a prelude or postlude on a given Sunday morning in church.


Must be no problem with Bach this week.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I never celebrate composers birthdays. Those days are for the living and even then, I'm a low-key celebrant....kind of humble.


----------

